# What is the best way to adjust fixed knife?



## elitesnu (Oct 30, 2010)

Does anyone know a easier way to adjust fixed knife? I have a two head and I can't seem to adjust both correctly. If you have adjusted them yourself, would appreciate any advice. Thanks in advance.

John


----------



## jwininger (Sep 18, 2008)

what do you mean adjusting your fixed knife? its a stationary blade that might have a slot to move forward or backward but not by much. If your having problems trimming and you've narrowed it down to the blades, try shimming your movable knife that way it is brought closer to the fixed blade during the trim. If that still doesn't work its probably time to get new blades.


----------



## elitesnu (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I bought a new fixed knife and it has two screws with an allen screw in the middle to adjust height. But it seems tricky to set it to cut just right, while having the movable knife loose enough to move in and out freely on both heads. I thought maybe if someone has changed on before and run into such problem, they might have a simpler way to adjust it.


----------



## jwininger (Sep 18, 2008)

what type of machine?


----------



## elitesnu (Oct 30, 2010)

tajima two head, 15 needle.


----------



## Elegant Stitch (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi There:

Melco manual have a very detailed process to adjust cutting blades. Contact me at elegantstitch@gmail.com if you need that information, i will gladly lend you that info.


----------



## rhondajane (Jun 28, 2010)

I can send you a tech doc for adjusting the Tajima stationary knife. Contact me at [email protected]


----------

